# Pictures of your hoyts (hunting or competition)



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's my former Hoyt. I just got rid of it and got an 82nd Airborne.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Helix, Blue Fusion. i also have another one in Red Ember


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

I like the trykon better I don't like the shoot through riser


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

BIGBC: do you still have your Trykon, or have you sold it?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

This is my Mathews ignition, It now has a trophy taker drop away rest on it.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> BIGBC: do you still have your Trykon, or have you sold it?


Its still nocking about =]
I get it out every once in a while cause its so nice to shoot.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

when i get the alpamax 35 i will post it sweet bow i am ready for


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

i shot a demo alphamax at lancaster archery and didnt like it its too short and i didnt care for the riser


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

relly i love it. but thats why they make so many diffrent bows


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah i guess i just like a longer axle to axle bow


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

how long is the alpha max? i prefer a longer bow also


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

there are two different alphamax bow the one is 32 inches axle to axle and the other is 35 and what for bow do you shoot No.1Hoyt


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yeah i guess i just like a longer axle to axle bow


yeah i guess so thats why it is the 35


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*mine*

My ultra-tec. Im getting a stab after then x-mas then joining an indoor spot league.
















Sorry these are the only pics I have. And dont worry I had a locked release on so thats why I had an arrow drawn in the house lol.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> there are two different alphamax bow the one is 32 inches axle to axle and the other is 35 and what for bow do you shoot No.1Hoyt


I currently have an Xtec i have been seeing Kateras and Vectrixs going for $400 or less and i was thinking about getting one. The alpha max is a bit too high its look snice though


----------



## jonnyriabov (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hoyt Katera*

I absolutely love this bow!!!!! Katera 27.5 draw, 70lbs, Fuse intrepid 5pin, Scorpion strings, Carolina whisker biscuit, Bowjack Xit, Canadian Tire string suppresor, Alpine soft-loc quiver


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

them katera's are sweet i guess i will put it back i am shooting for bowtech know nomore hoyt's the next couple years


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

this ia my old hoyt rintech that my mom now shoots i now shoot a bowtech both hunting and target


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm mailing a check tomorrow for an '07 Vectrix, and an '07 Vulcan. I'm planning on keeping one, I'll have to shoot and compare both before I decide which to keep and which to sell. I'll post pictures once I get it in the mail.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> I'm mailing a check tomorrow for an '07 Vectrix, and an '07 Vulcan. I'm planning on keeping one, I'll have to shoot and compare both before I decide which to keep and which to sell. I'll post pictures once I get it in the mail.


the vectrix is a really really heavy bow when i first seen one and picked it up i thought dang i could club a deer with this


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> the vectrix is a really really heavy bow when i first seen one and picked it up i thought dang i could club a deer with this


Lol, I don't mind heavy bows. Don't wave in the wind as much.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Lol, I don't mind heavy bows. Don't wave in the wind as much.


If youve got the muscle to deal with it then the extra weight can be a real advantage =]
(I dont personally think that Hoyts are noticeably heavier than any other bow anyway).


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I just got my 2 Hoyts in the mail today. I'll post pictures of them when I get back from hunting tonight.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Here they are:

Vulcan









































Vectrix:









All of me and my brother's bows now:


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

i like the APG blackout color my 38 Ultra has the vector cam & 1/2 i really like them other than the fact that i cant change my draw length and did you just get those bows because i dont think they make them anymore not sure though gotta go check quick


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i like the APG blackout color my 38 Ultra has the vector cam & 1/2 i really like them other than the fact that i cant change my draw length and did you just get those bows because i dont think they make them anymore not sure though gotta go check quick


Yep, I like them alot. I bought them off of here, used.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> Yep, I like them alot. I bought them off of here, used.


How do you like your Truth 2?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> How do you like your Truth 2?


I love it.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> I love it.


what makes you love it........ i'm looking to buy another bow. i wanted to know why Bear would be a good choice.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

did anyone get any 2009 bows yet


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> what makes you love it........ i'm looking to buy another bow. i wanted to know why Bear would be a good choice.


Sorry I missed your question. 
I love it because it's smooth, with little hand shock. It's pretty quick for me only shooting 65# out of it with a 28" draw. It's also a small bow, which I like in a hunting bow. You might hate it though, obviously you should shoot it before you buy it.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> did anyone get any 2009 bows yet


i am getting 3


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

hstubblefield said:


> i am getting 3


 ok


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

hstubblefield said:


> i am getting 3


if you're Bowtech pro staff, why are you getting three Hoyts :wink:?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

I put in the begining of this forum that it didn't matter what brand hoyt or whatever but I really don't see anyone getting 3 new bows especially bowtech they do the worst buisness in archery 3 shops around here quit selling them for that reason


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> Sorry I missed your question.
> I love it because it's smooth, with little hand shock. It's pretty quick for me only shooting 65# out of it with a 28" draw. It's also a small bow, which I like in a hunting bow. You might hate it though, obviously you should shoot it before you buy it.


It's okay, um do you know how many fps you're getting out of it by chance?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> I put in the begining of this forum that it didn't matter what brand hoyt or whatever but I really don't see anyone getting 3 new bows especially bowtech they do the worst buisness in archery 3 shops around here quit selling them for that reason


wat does that have to do with anything and i know for a fact the bowtech pro staff gets three bows this year even though they have to pay a price for them


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> wat does that have to do with anything and i know for a fact the bowtech pro staff gets three bows this year even though they have to pay a price for them


I talked 2 a guy out at the club that shots for bowtech last night and he told us they give him 2 a year one for hunting and one for competition and archerykid you said he has to pay for them then bowtschs not giving them to him because no company with this economy is gonna give you. 3 bows


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> I talked 2 a guy out at the club that shots for bowtech last night and he told us they give him 2 a year one for hunting and one for competition and archerykid you said he has to pay for them then bowtschs not giving them to him because no company with this economy is gonna give you. 3 bows


Bow and Gun sales are doing very well actually.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> I talked 2 a guy out at the club that shots for bowtech last night and he told us they give him 2 a year one for hunting and one for competition and archerykid you said he has to pay for them then bowtschs not giving them to him because no company with this economy is gonna give you. 3 bows


well i know for a fact on the application for the bowtech pro staff that you get 1 free one and you have to purchase 2 of them for a discount price .
so maybe yoou shouldnt talk about things you dont know about how about we try that for a change


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

> It's okay, um do you know how many fps you're getting out of it by chance?


Sorry bro, haven't chronoed it in a while. I can tell you it's no where near what you're getting out of your X Force


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> Sorry bro, haven't chronoed it in a while. I can tell you it's no where near what you're getting out of your X Force


Hmm okay well thanks. I'll have to get out and give it a try i guess. how are your Hoyt's holding up for you?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I shoot for bowtech you get 1 free and 2 half off


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

has any one here gone to Archery In The Wild?

just curious.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Hmm okay well thanks. I'll have to get out and give it a try i guess. how are your Hoyt's holding up for you?


I kept the Vulcan and sold my friend the Vectrix. Both are doing great so far.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> I kept the Vulcan and sold my friend the Vectrix. Both are doing great so far.


That's good.


----------

